
The Tesla Advantage: 1.3B Miles of Data - smaddali
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-12-20/the-tesla-advantage-1-3-billion-miles-of-data
======
smaddali
Looks like data is being collected and probably used in learning algorithms
even when the auto-pilot is switched off.. \--- The 1.3 billion miles of data
Tesla said it has collected represents those covered by its vehicles even when
Autopilot isn’t switched on—it operates in “shadow mode,” with sensors
tracking real-world data when it’s off. \---

~~~
davidiach
Would it really be that difficult for incumbent car manufacturers to also
collect data in "shadow mode" if they so desired?

~~~
LaymanLab
In theory, no, but is there a competitor with a similar array of sensors and
data sources in their cars? It's a tremendous head start. It's going to get
interesting :)

